# Le fichier au meilleur son et sa taille



## CSP+ (29 Mai 2013)

Salut,Est-ce que l'Apple Lossless est meilleur que l'AIFF qui est lui meilleur que l'AAC à 320 kbit/s et quelle taille fait un album de musique avec 8-10 chansons avec chacun de ces formats?


----------



## jpheon (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

  L&#8217;AIFF (équivalent du .wav)est un format sans perte et sans compression, ce format te donne la meilleure qualité sonore possible et une taille de ficher gigantesque.

  L&#8217;ALAC (équivalent du .flac) est un format sans perte et avec compression, ce format te donne la meilleure qualité sonore possible et un fichier beaucoup plus petit que l&#8217;AIFF original.

  Calcul environ 1.4mb par seconde pour l&#8217;AIFF et moitié moins pour l&#8217;ALAC.

  Étant un audiophile, j&#8217;ai moi-même expérimenté une multitude de formats et il est indéniable pour l&#8217;écoute (comparativement à la partie création et édition) que le ALAC est amplement suffisant et que l&#8217;AIFF ne t&#8217;apportera rien de mieux.

  Mais encore, pose-toi la question, est-ce pour écouter sur une chaine stéréo haute-fidélité ou pour une utilisation portable.

  Personnellement, pour une utilisation ipod/casque le mp4 160kbits avec VRB est amplement suffisant, au début j&#8217;étais septique, mais à l&#8217;oreille, c&#8217;est franchement excellent. Et lorsque je veux avoir une meilleure qualité sonore pour écouter sur ma chaine Hifi, je ressors mes CD originaux.

  Salutations.


----------



## Lauange (5 Juin 2013)

Ca c'est précis. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2013)

Cet article pourrait aussi te renseigner. A défaut d'être parfaitement clair (j'ai dû relire à tête reposée ) il m'apparaît bien documenté.


----------



## Anthony (2 Juillet 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> il m'apparaît bien documenté.



Il risque surtout de l'induire en erreur, tant la deuxième partie raconte des conneries.

Comme disait jpheon, l'AIFF est un format sans compression et l'ALAC un format avec compression. Mais les deux sont sans perte (lossless) : à l'écoute le résultat est _exactement_ le même, parce que c'est la même information.

Pense un peu à l'AIFF comme un fichier normal et l'ALAC comme un fichier zippé. Quand tu dézippe une archive, qu'est-ce tu retrouves ? Le fichier normal, ni plus ni moins. Ca marche pareil avec l'ALAC : quand tu le décompresses à la lecture, tu retrouves l'information originale, celle de l'AIFF.

C'est différent avec le MP3 et l'AAC, puisque ce sont des formats avec perte (lossy) : cette fois, on supprime des fréquences pour prendre beaucoup moins de place. Et donc forcément à l'écoute, c'est différent. Selon tes oreilles, la différence sera plus ou moins sensible (l'AAC 320 est un excellent compromis à mon sens), mais elle bien existante.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2013)

Anthony a dit:


> Pense un peu à l'AIFF comme un fichier normal et l'ALAC comme un fichier zippé. Quand tu dézippe une archive, qu'est-ce tu retrouves ? Le fichier normal, ni plus ni moins. Ca marche pareil avec l'ALAC : quand tu le décompresses à la lecture, tu retrouves l'information originale, celle de l'AIFF.


OK, merci pour cette image que je suis à même de comprendre 

Je vais donc relire doucement à la fois le post de jpheon et l'article que j'avais cité, mais en prenant un peu plus de recul


----------



## Anthony (3 Juillet 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> l'article que j'avais cité



Il est à peu près potable, mais il suit un article où l'auteur raconte des bêtises plus vite qu'un dopé monte le Mercantour. Donc bon.


----------



## lomedelouest (28 Août 2013)

ALAC = Apple Lossless, à savoir lorsque l'on utilise XLD et iTunes.
Dites-moi si je me trompe.


----------



## Anthony (28 Août 2013)

lomedelouest a dit:


> ALAC = Apple Lossless, à savoir lorsque l'on utilise XLD et iTunes.
> Dites-moi si je me trompe.



Tu ne te trompes pas.


----------



## ragsimthim (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Qu'il y a-il de faux dans l'article de Renan Fuhrlmann? Etant novice je ne souhaite pas avoir de fausses indications.

Merci de votre réponse.


----------

